# How do I see New Threads?



## mjr (24 Apr 2015)

There's a New Threads box on the right/bottom (depending on screen size) of the front page and there's a "New Posts" link on the top bar, but is there a "New Threads" link somewhere that shows recently-started threads?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2015)

New threads is all you need. That shows you all the recent and new threads. And if you see a thread you like and want to keep in touch with it, simply add the thread to your watch list. That way anytime someone posts on that thread, you will be alerted.


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Front screen normally shows new threads, over on the right hand side but a reasonable way down the screen near the recent statuses.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> New threads is all you need. That shows you all the recent and new threads.


Is it? It only shows the last eight new threads, which goes back less than three hours just now. I'd like to see the last day or two.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2015)

Do what I do? That is to use _New Posts_ to spot new threads, go into them, and if I am not interested in them I use _Ignore Thread_ to remove them from future uses of _New Posts_. That way, I can keep on top of things without having to see lots of stuff I don't want to.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2015)

Thanks @ColinJ. I'll keep that in reserve but it seems like a lot of clicks from every user who wants to see new threads when I thought the search must be stored somewhere to generate that list on the front page...


----------



## Shaun (24 Apr 2015)

There's no built-in function for finding new threads but you can do what you want through the forum alerts (_the only down side is you've got to do it for each forum you want new thread alerts for_).

Go to each forum you want to be alerted about and click the *Watch Forum* link at the upper right to get the options:







It should default to _threads_ and _alerts_ (change to suit) - then click *Watch Forum*. That's it. Any new threads will be notified to you via your forum alerts.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Do what I do? That is to use _New Posts_ to spot new threads, go into them, and if I am not interested in them I use _Ignore Thread_ to remove them from future uses of _New Posts_. That way, I can keep on top of things without having to see lots of stuff I don't want to.


This is how I am now ignoring all of your new ride threads


----------

